# Adria Coral 660 SP



## 2point

We've got one of these, 2006 on Ducato 2.8 JTD.

No problems at all.

Any queries or questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ingram

Ah! I thought there must be some 'Adriatics' about. 

I may not actually be in the market for a 50,000 quid A class, but I am rather taken with the new Adria Vision on a Renault Master as tested in the August issue of 'Motorhome Monthly [ inc. RV news]'.....

....with the exception of what appears to be a typically small kitchen area, in a large m/home :? . Not seen one in the 'plastic' yet though.

Harvey


----------



## 2point

Had a look at the vision at the Scottish show in Feb.

Very nice, very airy lounge at the front with loads of light. Wasn't convinced by the leather though, the 'modern' covering for the fixtures didn't seem to be as warm as natural wood.


----------



## 1946

we have got the 660sp aswell and are very happy with it. This is our 4th Adriatik and never had any problems.

Maddie


----------



## 99926

We also have a 660SP and have no problems. 

Only thing I'm not sure about is the grill, you have to turn the toast round four times to get all the corners brown!!


----------

